# PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition: Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro verbaut [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition: Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro verbaut [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX Titan ist deutlich schneller als eine Geforce GTX 680 und eignet sich damit perfekt für einen neuen PCGH-Ultimate-PC.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition: Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro verbaut [Anzeige]*


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

Netzteil und Board lassen von einem "Ultimate-PC", wie er hier angepriesen wird, nichts erahnen. Wer so viel Geld für einen PC herausbläst, kann doch wohl zumindest ein 80+ Gold NT und ein Board für gut 100€ erwarten. Das bei gleichem Preis wie jetzt wäre mal ne News wert.


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

warum denn nur ein ASRock pro 3? Ich meine schlecht ist das ja nicht, aber bei nem PC für 2,2k  Auch beim NT hat man etwas gespart oder?


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. März 2013)

Sieht aus als ob sich nur auf das "Aushängeschild" Titan verlassen wurde und dafür Mainboard und NT in den Hintergrund rücken sollten. So viele gute Komponenten und dann ein noch nicht mal 100€ Mainboard? Wobei ich nicht sage, dass das ASrock schlecht ist. Hätte lieber die SSD bei 128 GB gelassen. Aber an und für sich kein schlechter Rechner.

//Edit


KastenBier schrieb:


> Wer so viel Geld für einen PC herausbläst, kann doch wohl zumindest ein 80+ Gold NT und ein Board für gut 100€ erwarten. Das bei gleichem Preis wie jetzt wäre mal ne News wert.


Seh ich auch so.


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

Hier mal der Ultimate-PC wie er eigentlich sein sollte:

- _*PCGH Ultimate PC renew - Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.de*_

Dank nicht völlig überteuerter Alternate Preise, kommt man dabei auch gleich noch 250€ günstiger weg, hat dafür ein wesentlich besseres Board und Netzteil, und kann sich den Rechner immernoch für 40€ zusammenschustern lassen, wenn man das selbst nicht machen möchte.


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Hier mal der Ultimate-PC wie er eigentlich sein sollte:
> 
> - _*PCGH Ultimate PC renew - Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.de*_
> 
> Dank nicht völlig überteuerter Alternate Preise, kommt man dabei auch gleich noch 250€ günstiger weg, hat dafür ein wesentlich besseres Board und Netzteil, und kann sich den Rechner immernoch für 40€ zusammenschustern lassen, wenn man das selbst nicht machen möchte.


 

Richtig. Das wäre der "ultimative" PC.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2013)

Ich finde es irgendwie lustig, dass als Pluspunkt in der Tabelle "Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro" angegeben wird. Wieso ist das ein Pluspunkt? Das Teil bezahlt man doch wie alle anderen Komponenten mit. Und wenn ich die "Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro" mal von den 2200 Euro abziehe muss ich sagen, dass mir die restlichen Komponenten sicher keine 1250 Euro wert wären.


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie lustig, dass als Pluspunkt in der Tabelle "Grafikkarte im Wert von 950 Euro" angegeben wird.


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn es die Grafikkarte jetzt geschenkt dazu geben würde, könnte man als Pluspunkt "Grafikkarte im Wert..." aufführen. Aber so zahlt man die Karte ja ganz normal mit. Und nur weil sie eben extra viel kostet, macht sie das nicht unbedingt zu nem Pluspunkt.


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2013)

Ganz früher, an den Anfängen meiner PC Bastelbahn, war ich auch noch so dumm und hab bei Alternate gekauft.

Aber zum Glück gibts es Anbieter, die noch schneller liefern und vor allen Dingen um einiges Preiswerter sind 

Aber wem es nix ausmacht, ca 200Eur drauf zu zahlen für nen fertigen PC und nochmal 950Eur für eine durchweg überteuerte Grafikkarte, der kann gerne zuschlagen


----------



## MistaKrizz (27. März 2013)

Immer wieder das gleiche Gehäuse 



MFG


----------



## Infin1ty (27. März 2013)

Was habt ihr erwartet, da muss irgendwo Gewinn gemacht werden, also
wird ein PC mit einem Aushängeschild versehen und dann teuer verkauft 

Ist immer noch besser als jeder Media Markt/Alienware was weiß ich Komplett PC.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Mit dem letzten Satz hast du Recht. Die Media Markt PCs sind noch einmal ne Ecke schlimmer - wie ich finde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Hier mal der Ultimate-PC wie er eigentlich sein sollte:
> 
> - _*PCGH Ultimate PC renew - Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.de*_
> 
> Dank nicht völlig überteuerter Alternate Preise, kommt man dabei auch gleich noch 250€ günstiger weg, hat dafür ein wesentlich besseres Board und Netzteil, und kann sich den Rechner immernoch für 40€ zusammenschustern lassen, wenn man das selbst nicht machen möchte.



Ich hätte da das Corsair Obsidian 550 / 650 genommen und als NT das Dark Power Pro P10 550, die paar Taler nmachen den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was habt ihr erwartet, da muss irgendwo Gewinn gemacht werden, also
> wird ein PC mit einem Aushängeschild versehen und dann teuer verkauft
> 
> Ist immer noch besser als jeder Media Markt/Alienware was weiß ich Komplett PC.



Ja, nur möchten hier 2 Unternehmen (Alternate und PCGH) etwas vom Kuchen haben. Das ist zwar nichts schlimmes, allerdings treibt es den Preis in die Höhe. Aber besser als die MM-Auswahl ist der Rechner auf jeden Fall


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hätte da das Corsair Obsidian 550 / 650 genommen und als NT das Dark Power Pro P10 550, die paar Taler nmachen den Kohl nicht fett.



Stimmt, ein Dark Power sollte es schon sein. Aber als CPU einen 3570K, der i7 ist definitiv Geldverschwendung. Es ist ja schließlich ein Gaming-PC


----------



## KastenBier (28. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein Dark Power sollte es schon sein. Aber als CPU einen 3570K, der i7 ist definitiv Geldverschwendung. Es ist ja schließlich ein Gaming-PC


 
Warum sollte es schon ein Dark Power sein? Das Straight Power ist leistungsstark genug und eine wesentliche Verbesserung zum derzeit eingebauten. Von "sollte es schon sein" kann daher keine Rede sein, auch wenn das Dark Power mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht ist und auch gut zum System passen würde.

Und warum sollte man darüber hinaus zum 3570k greifen? Es geht hier eben um das teuerste Modell in der PCGH-Modellreihe. Und der sollte dann auch schon mit einem 3770k ausgestattet sein. Wer einen normalen Gaming-PC will, würde aus ökonomischer Sicht schließlich auch nicht zur Titan greifen.

Das Gehäuse ist, wie immer, Geschmackssache. Ich habe nur beispielhaft eines aufgeführt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Ultimate ist nunmal das Beste. Und das DPP ist das Beste Netzteil. Daher muss es eigentlich schon drin sein. Und die TITAN lohnt sich auch, wenn man halt keine SLi und CrossFire Nachteile haben will. Denn sie ist die schnellste Single-GPU.


----------



## KastenBier (28. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Ultimate ist nunmal das Beste. Und das DPP ist das Beste Netzteil. Daher muss es eigentlich schon drin sein. Und die TITAN lohnt sich auch, wenn man halt keine SLi und CrossFire Nachteile haben will. Denn sie ist die schnellste Single-GPU.


 
Einerseits willst du das Dark Power Pro verbauen obwohl das Straight Power das Gleiche leistet, andererseits willst du auf den 3570k downgraden obwohl der 3770k besser zu Ultimate passen würde. Du musst dich schon entscheiden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Das Dark Power ist aber sinnvoller als der i7. Und das Dark Power ist leiser als Straight Power, hat längere Kabel und ist technisch einfach besser. Der i7 bringt 2% mehr FPS, das DPP ist mehr als 2% besser als das Straight.


----------



## KastenBier (28. März 2013)

Viel leiser als unhörbar bei normaler Nutzung beim Straight ist halt nahezu unmöglich. Und wer sich mal nen Cinebench anschaut, wird feststellen, dass der i7 sehr wohl mehr Leistung auf die Strecke bringt als der i5. Von einer "Gaming-Deklaratur" ist beim Ultimate-PC nämlich nichts zu sehen. Wer bei der Hardware mit das Beste haben möchte, wird bei der CPU nicht plötzlich aufhören.

Bei nem Midi Tower, wie er beim Ultimate PC verbaut ist, ist die Kabellänge auch irrelevant, da das Straight schon überall hinreicht. Überflüssiges Kabel kann auch im Weg sein. Und was das Dark Power im einzelnen besser macht, wird sich auf den normalen Gebrauch wohl kaum auswirken.

Ich spreche nicht dagegen dass man das Dark Power verbauen sollte, sondern gegen das "muss", welches du mit deinem ersten Beitrag suggeriert hast.


----------



## Agr9550 (28. März 2013)

lächerlich....

Für 2200€ da bauste ja schon nen six core intel auf + titan + dominator plat 16gb + asrock extreme 6 + ssd samsung + seagate 1tb bara. + scythe mugen + corsair modu. nt,windows gibts obendrein 

aber immerhin ist es kein alienware


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2013)

Ja, für 2200Euro mauere ich Dir auch ne Wand hoch. Macht ähnlich viel Sinn wie die Komponenten die Du da wahllos (vermutlich teuer / bekannter Name=gut?) zusammengestellt hast.


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2013)

Er meint wohl etwas in diesem Sinne. Allerdings muss man da noch den Versand und den Zusammenbau draufrechnen (selber Basteln ist von Vorteil). Den Nutzern dieses Forums ist wohl allen klar, dass dieser PC nicht Ihnen als Zielgruppe zugedacht ist, oder? Über die Komponenten kann man sich immer streiten, aber immerhin besser als die durchschnittlichen Fertig-PCs, die für derartige Preise angeboten werden.


----------



## Lemurer (28. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Hier mal der Ultimate-PC wie er eigentlich sein sollte:
> 
> - _*PCGH Ultimate PC renew - Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.de*_
> 
> Dank nicht völlig überteuerter Alternate Preise, kommt man dabei auch gleich noch 250€ günstiger weg, hat dafür ein wesentlich besseres Board und Netzteil, und kann sich den Rechner immernoch für 40€ zusammenschustern lassen, wenn man das selbst nicht machen möchte.



Ich betrachte mich nicht als Zielgruppe für diesen PC , aber wenn man jetzt den Zusammenbau mit 40€ und die Versandkosten dazu rechnet, schrumpft Dein Preisvorteil auf ca. 130 € zusammen, aber immerhin billiger und ein bißchen besser.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, für 2200Euro mauere ich Dir auch ne Wand hoch. Macht ähnlich viel Sinn wie die Komponenten die Du da wahllos (vermutlich teuer / bekannter Name=gut?) zusammengestellt hast.


 
schauste mal was der pcgh an HW hat dann wirste sehn das bis auf 2 dinge (cpu und mainboard ) genau das selbe drin steckt,nur eben nen six core & nen extreme 6 statt pro 3 und 16gb statt 8gb corsair ram ...
Aber Hauptsache erstmal Babbeln...

edit P.s: ähm wie war das auf seite eins "mir wären die restlichen HW teile nicht das geld wert" Nun heulste rum weil man für das geld nen six core K version bekommt und es passt wieder nicht,willste nen eigen cpu bauen lassen oder was...Werd dir bitte klar was du willst,erst mimimimi und nun so



@beren
Janein

klar ist es nichts für unsere zielgruppe,aber für welche dann ? Was Denkste wieviele sich die kisten kaufen die keinerlei Ahnung haben (kaum einer die kaufen sich ne 300euro kiste weil se denken "hajo für meine zwecke ausreichend,hauptsache gut und billig" Gamer bauen sich ihre Kisten meist selbst auf oder wenn nicht kaufen die sicher keine kiste mit ner gtx titan weil se sicher sagen "was soll ich damit" oder schlichtweg weil ihnen das geld fehlt oder es nicht einsehen 1000euro mehr zuzahlen als nötig

Mir würde nur eine art von Zielgruppe einfallen....Sponsort by Papa...Die Kaufen sich aber nen Alienware weil die verkäufer im MM sagen "kauf dir nen alienware,was schnelleres gibts ned" (die meisten finden doch garnicht den inet explorer um sich mal zuerkundigen,oder sind sich zufaul....Das ist Fakt sieht,ja bei dem herr "keinnick" babbeln ohne zuvergleichen...

Ich sagja nicht das der pc schlecht is das steht auch oben "immerhin kein alienware" aber für das geld bekommste eben MEHR nicht unbedingt besser aber Mehr und bei 2200€ will ich eben soviel mitnehmen wie nur geht,weil bei mir das geld ned im garten wächst,und bei anderen auch nicht 

Ausserdem wenn man nun bedenkt das ps4/xbox720 mit 6kernen KOMMEN SOLLEN wäre nen six core garnicht so verkehrt,denn wenn das so ist werden games auch 6kerne unterstützen  Anno und noch paar games haben es ja schon gezeigt,es wird spiele geben wo es nützen kann.Und bis diese kommen,eh wenn jucken da 5-8fps die flöten gehen,zumal wir zur zeit eh keine games haben wo ne 680/7970/titan etc so in die knie gehen das wir sagen "boah 5fps würde bei mir das laggen beheben"

deshalb versteh ich den ganzen pc ned so recht....Man muss ja wes ja auch so sehn das ding muss sich letzt endlich verkaufen wenn das nicht der knackpunkt ist,dann vollgas für 2200euro (six core 4x 7970 ) weil das verkauft sich mind genauso oft wie nen komplett pc mit 1er titan,nämlich kaum....


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2013)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> schauste mal was der pcgh an HW hat dann wirste sehn das bis auf 2 dinge (cpu und mainboard ) genau das selbe drin steckt,nur eben nen six core & nen extreme 6 statt pro 3 und 16gb statt 8gb corsair ram ...
> Aber Hauptsache erstmal Babbeln...
> 
> edit P.s: ähm wie war das auf seite eins "mir wären die restlichen HW teile nicht das geld wert" Nun heulste rum weil man für das geld nen six core K version bekommt und es passt wieder nicht,willste nen eigen cpu bauen lassen oder was...Werd dir bitte klar was du willst,erst mimimimi und nun so



a) Deine Zusammenstellung ergibt wenig bis gar keinen Sinn. Es ging mir nicht darum 2200 Euro irgendwie "auszureizen" sondern darum, dass das System einfach überteuert ist. Dein HW-Vorschlag ändert daran nicht wirklich viel.
b) ich heule nicht
c) Deine Texte sind wirklich schwer zu lesen. Bevor Du auf "Antworten" klickst, könntest Du den Usern hier einen Gefallen tun und vorab noch einmal querlesen und korrigieren


----------



## technus1975 (29. März 2013)

Also, jetzt muß ich doch nochmal einen Kommentar zur TITAN abgeben. Es gibt mittlerweile viele Angebote mit einer TITAN, daß ich mich fragen muß, hat hier Nvidia (bzw. der Chiphersteller) es tatsächlich geschafft, eine sehr gute Ausbeute zu haben. Wenn das so ist, dann ist der Preis mit ca. 1000.- nicht nur wg. der Mehrleistung nicht gerechtfertigt, sondern auch wegen der sehr guten Verfügbarkeit doppelt zu hoch. Nvidia, Nvida (mit Zeigefinger hoch!) 

Und ja, ich bin neidisch auf die Besitzer einer TITAN. Bei dem Preis relativiert sich jedoch mein Wunsch.

Viel Spaß noch und FROHE OSTERN, Ihr EIER!


----------



## PEACEpolska (29. März 2013)

naja... man könnte es durchaus noch schöner vergabeln das ganze


----------



## Dre (30. März 2013)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Systeme mit ordentlicher AMD Grafikkarte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

An sich gibt es ja aber PC`s mit AMD Grafikkarten, da müsste man mal die Verantwortlichen fragen


----------



## Zomg (30. März 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ist immer noch besser als jeder Media Markt/Alienware was weiß ich Komplett PC.


 
Richtig und ein Apfel schmeckt anders als ne Birne. Wer nen PC fürs "Core"-Gaming kaufen möchte, wird das bei "Media Markt / Alienware" sicher nicht tun. Und wenn doch, wenn er zufrieden ist warum nicht. Als Office, Home-Entertainment Kisten taugen die allesamt was. Und es hat auch nicht jeder nen "echten" Spezialisten zur Hand. Letzterer Punkt ist übrigens auch die Rechtfertigung für PCGH PC's -> Nicht jeder weiß welche Komponente wirklich gut sind und auch hat nicht jeder Bock selber rumzupfuschen und sich PC's zusammenzustellen. So haste eine "Garantie", ein Gerät -> und im nachhinein vielleicht weniger Streß.


----------



## horst--one (31. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Netzteil und Board lassen von einem "Ultimate-PC", wie er hier angepriesen wird, nichts erahnen. Wer so viel Geld für einen PC herausbläst, kann doch wohl zumindest ein 80+ Gold NT und ein Board für gut 100€ erwarten. Das bei gleichem Preis wie jetzt wäre mal ne News wert.


 
Am Board und an dem NT wird doch bei OEM PCs immer gespart 
Darum sind sie ja auch alle 

Selber basteln FTW!


----------



## DjTomCat (31. März 2013)

Das Problem an der Sache ist ja das PCGH und Alternate an dem Rechner verdienen möchte, deswegen sind solche Zusammenstellungen auch etwas teurer.
Und für Leute die von Rechnern keine Ahnung haben sind die von PCGH im Verhältnis z.B HP sehr wertig was die Komponenten angeht. Man bekommt keinen Ultra-Schrott.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso. Trotzdem ist es besser sich im Forum beraten zu lassen. HWV schustert den Knecht für 20 Euro zusammen und dann ist man immer noch günstiger


----------



## dragonlort (31. März 2013)

Dre schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keine Systeme mit ordentlicher AMD Grafikkarte?


 
Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, das die anfrage zu AMD zu gering ist und alle Nvidia wollten deswegen gibt es nur Nvidia karten in den rechnern.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich denken sie dass AMD schlecht wäre (wegen den nicht so schnellen CPUs) oder dass die Treiber schlecht wären und man mit ihnen Probleme hat - was ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so ist.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Dre schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keine Systeme mit ordentlicher AMD Grafikkarte?


 
Weil Nvidia Geld bezahlt damit PCGH nur Nvidia Karten in ihre Rechner verbaut.


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Nvidia Geld bezahlt damit PCGH nur Nvidia Karten in ihre Rechner verbaut.



Könnte ich mir sogar gut vorstellen...



MFG


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

Dass war ungefähr genauso wie bei dieser Media-Markt Sache um Intel und AMD CPUs.


----------



## Felixxz2 (2. April 2013)

Kann eigentlich nur der einzig logische Grund sein, denn im Magazin steht die 7900er Reihe sehr hoch im Kurs und wird immer sehr gelobt. Warum man eine aus eigener Meinung gute Graka nicht in den eigenen PCs verbaut riecht sehr nach "Geldkoffer" oder die PCGH Jungs haben eine gute Erklärung dafür. 
Das mit AMD will niemand ist ne billige Ausrede, sieht man sich die Umfragen an hat AMD auch hier eine gute Verbreitung.


----------



## facehugger (2. April 2013)

Hmmm, überall wird die Titan als sooo effizient angepriesen. Selbst PCGH beziffert ihren Verbrauch beim daddeln nur auf etwas über 200W:


Geforce GTX Titan im Test: 950-Euro-Schlachtschiff mit Bestwerten in jeder Disziplin - Geforce GTX Titan im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Overclocking und Boost 2.0
der i7-3770k ist ebenfalls recht sparsam. Warum dann ein 630W-Saftspender (der zudem nur das 80+Bronze-Logo trägt) verbaut wurde, ist mir ein Rätsel...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Der PC muss ja auch bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. April 2013)

Mit Komplett-PCs sprechen wir in gewissen Teilen eine andere Zielgruppe an und nicht unbedingt die PCGH-Heftkäufer. -> Diese empfehlen eher mal einen PCGH-PC, bevor diese einen MM-PC kaufen usw. Jedenfalls hatten wir den Ultimate-PC auch mal mit einer HD 7970, ansonsten war der PC identisch zum 680er. Dennoch wollte diesen PC keiner haben und alle haben zum 680er gegriffen. Da ist klar, dass Alternate sich dann keine mehr aufs Lager stellen möchte. PCs die gar nicht funktionieren werden auch mal schnell wieder eingestellt. Und dass uns Nvidia Geld dafür bezahlt ist absoluter quatsch, kein einziger Hersteller nimmt Einfluss auf die Komponenten die wir da verbauen. Dass die PCs wegen dem Service mal 100 Euro mehr kosten sieht leider oftmals keiner. Wenn du Komponenten bei 8 verschiedenen Herstellern bestellst, ist der Aufwand riesig und Versandkosten fallen dann auch immer wieder an. Und wie sieht es dann mit der Garantie aus, wenn der PC nach 6 Monaten nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## McClaine (2. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir alle Einzelteile am besten vom gleichen Händler bestelle, habe ich genauso Garantie und spare mir Versand. 
Also die 100eur mehr lassen sich so nicht rechnen. Wobei so ein Großhändler bestimmt andere Preise zahlt als der Endverbraucher. ..

Hab mir noch nie nen komplett Pc gekauft und werde es auch nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Dann hast du aber Garantie auf jedes einzelne Teil und nicht auf den PC an sich.


----------



## McClaine (3. April 2013)

Brauch ich ne komplett Garantie?  Glaube kaum.
Wenn man bedenkt, was zB MM mit ihren Pc Komplett Käufern abzieht...
Klar ist da so ein Internet Händler besser aber im Endeffekt ist so ein Einzelteile kauf für mich als Pc-Kenner
- billiger
- sinnvoller im bezug auf Kompatibilität
- zukünftig besser da ich gleich bessere Hw verbaue

Das der Pc hier indirekt den "Freak" an sich net anspricht ist klar, aber dann im Forum und Heft Werbung dafür machen? 
Klar sind hier nicht alle die Nerds, aber zum Großteil schon denke ich 
Was solls ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber Garantie auf jedes einzelne Teil und nicht auf den PC an sich.


 
Genau so ist es! Bleibt der Monitor schwarz, beginnt die Fehlersuche und du kannst probieren jedes Teil einzeln zu tauschen. Bei einem Komplett-PC muss sich dagegen Alternate um die Fehlersuche kümmern. Außerdem wird vergessen, dass der Zusammenbau an sich auch Geld kostet und von Alternate mit 99 Euro berechnet wird. Ja mal glaubt es kaum, aber Arbeitszeit und Garantie kosten Geld... in der kostenlosen "Internet"-Gesellschaft ist das einigen sicherlich nur schwer vermittelbar.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. April 2013)

@McClaine
Es gibt aber genügend Leute, die sich das nicht zutrauen, einen PC selber zusammen zubauen oder schlicht weg nichts anderes gewöhnt sind. Für die ist so ein PC dann  , wenn sie bereit sind, den Preis zu zahlen.
Im Vergleich mit anderen Fertig-PCs ist der doch super, auch wenn man noch ein wenig verbessern könnte, wie z.B. das Netzteil in ein DPP P10, wobei das eher Kleinigkeiten sind. Denk mal an andere Fertig-PCs was du das so kriegst.
Und für das Geld was du mehr bezahlst, bekommst du einen guten Service bei Alternate, auch wenn ich selber lieber woanders kaufe, weils einfach billiger ist.


----------



## McClaine (3. April 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Bleibt der Monitor schwarz, beginnt die Fehlersuche und du kannst probieren jedes Teil einzeln zu tauschen. Bei einem Komplett-PC muss sich dagegen Alternate um die Fehlersuche kümmern. Außerdem wird vergessen, dass der Zusammenbau an sich auch Geld kostet und von Alternate mit 99 Euro berechnet wird. Ja mal glaubt es kaum, aber Arbeitszeit und Garantie kosten Geld... in der kostenlosen "Internet"-Gesellschaft ist das einigen sicherlich nur schwer vermittelbar.


 
Ok Fehlersuche.... such ich nun selber und finde es innerhalb eines Tages, oder schicke ich es zurück an Alternate und warte Tage/Wochen darauf? Kann man sehen wie man will finde ich.
Wenn du dein "kostenlosen "Internet"-Gesellschaft ist das einigen sicherlich nur schwer vermittelbar" auf mich beziehst: Fehlanzeige. Ich zahle gerne wenn es etwas taugt bzw wenn ich es nicht selber machen kann. Aber Alternate ist ganz einfach viel zu teuer. Ach und ich hab ein Abo von euch 



mr_speed schrieb:


> @McClaine
> Es gibt aber genügend Leute, die sich das nicht zutrauen, einen PC selber zusammen zubauen oder schlicht weg nichts anderes gewöhnt sind. Für die ist so ein PC dann  , wenn sie bereit sind, den Preis zu zahlen.
> Im Vergleich mit anderen Fertig-PCs ist der doch super, auch wenn man noch ein wenig verbessern könnte, wie z.B. das Netzteil in ein DPP P10, wobei das eher Kleinigkeiten sind. Denk mal an andere Fertig-PCs was du das so kriegst.
> Und für das Geld was du mehr bezahlst, bekommst du einen guten Service bei Alternate, auch wenn ich selber lieber woanders kaufe, weils einfach billiger ist.


 
Aber genau die Leute, auf die du deinen ersten Satz beziehst, kaufen mit Sicherheit keine Titan Graka für 1000Eur ...
Aber ja, an sich ist der PC recht gut, aber wie gesagt erkenne ich da den Sinn nicht recht. Teuer Hardware in komplett Rechnern war mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge, frag mich nicht warum.
Wie lange dauert bei Alternate die Garantieabwicklung?
Oben habe ich ja Tage/Wochen in den Raum geworfen. Wochen sind realistisch mMn und für so einen "ich will alles sofort haben" wie mich, einfach ein unding. Ich bestelle Einzelteile, bereite vor, installiere. Das dauert pro PC einige Stunden wenn man den Versand abzieht.
Vielleicht auch deshalb diese Abneigung


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. April 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber genau die Leute, auf die du deinen ersten Satz beziehst, kaufen mit Sicherheit keine Titan Graka für 1000Eur ...


 
Ach da gibts schon welche, hauptsache mal das Teuerste gekauft 
WEnn du so ungeduldig bist, solltest du aber einem *Fachhandel* (also einem mit Filialen) kaufen, da kannst du hingehen und es wird sofort umgetauscht. War zumindest bei mir bisher immer so.


----------



## PCTom (5. Mai 2013)

ein Getrolle hier um einen PC ihr müsst ihn ja nicht kaufen jedem das seine  der PC steht gut da und der Preis ist für einen Koplett-PC gerechtfertigt, wenn ihr etwas anderes zusammenstellen würdet dann tut es für EUCH und trollt hier nicht rum


----------



## dn1987p (5. Mai 2013)

Find den PC auch an sich gut. Ok im Ultimate PC hätte ich nen 6 Kerner erwartet, aber gut. Auch der Preis ist ok, schließlich ist Zusammenbau und Garantie auf das ganze System inbegriffen. Und ein wenig Gewinn für die beteiligten Unternehmen ist doch auch ok. Man muss ihn ja nicht kaufen


----------



## Promized (7. Mai 2013)

Eben, manchmal vergessen die Leute einfach auch, was es für eine Arbeit ist einen PC zusammenzustellen+zusammenbau, vor allem wenn man keine wirklichen PC Kenntnisse hat. Zumal ja wie schon beschrieben, dein ganzer Rechner dann eine Garantie besitzt. Es muss halt einfach Gewinn gemacht werden, ist doch logisch das jene Leute nicht umsonst werkeln können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn es sinnvolle Ergänzungen oder so sind kann man es ja aussprechen. Ab einem gewissen Preis würde nen Hunni mehr auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Computer_Freak (11. August 2013)

Ich finde das in der Liste der PCs ein etwas billigerer PC, der so ca 800€ kostet fehlt. 
Hier im Forum lest man ja immer wieder Suche Office/Spiele PC um ca 800€.


----------



## koe80 (11. August 2013)

Ja genau solche PCs fehlen eindeutig. Gerade im 600 bis 800 Euro Bereich. Die Vorschläge in der aktuellen Ausgabe sind sehr gut.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. August 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist echt hässlich für einen Ultimativen PC ^^. Porschemotor in Opel-Karosse. 
Und die SSD mit 256 GB als riiiesig zu bezeichnen ist im Jahr 2013 auch ein Witz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Ich finde das in der Liste der PCs ein etwas billigerer PC, der so ca 800€ kostet fehlt.
> Hier im Forum lest man ja immer wieder Suche Office/Spiele PC um ca 800€.


 
ja da sind wir dran, evtl. nehmen wir auch die Zusammenstellung aus der aktuellen PCGH...


----------



## xxwollexx (8. Oktober 2013)

Ein PC jenseits der 1200€ Marke sollte schon eine 3TB Festplatte sowie 16gb Ram enthalten...
Der Aufpreis von 1Tb zu 3Tb sind gerade einmal 40€-60€.

Mein eigener zusammengestellter Prodigy mit 4770k, 3tb Hdd, 250ssd 16gb Ram, 7970 Platinum, Vengeance Pro, be quiet, prolimatech und co ist nun bei 1350€.
Alles über der 1300€ Marke hingegen hier enthält geringere Bauteile (außer Grafikkarte) und ist teurer

Wenn ein System unter 3D Mark mit 270 Watt angegeben wird, warum verbaut man dann ein 630 Watt L8 Netzteil...?
Selbst bei den völlig übertriebenen Angaben bei Bequiet.de kommt man bei einer Gtx 780 mit euren Angaben auf ein L8 530 Watt


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (9. Oktober 2013)

@xxwollexx - Are you fucking kidding me? ^^
Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine GTX Titan (für min. 850€) mit einer 7970 Platinum für knapp 300€ oder?


----------



## keinnick (9. Oktober 2013)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wenn ein System unter 3D Mark mit 270 Watt angegeben wird, warum verbaut man dann ein 630 Watt L8 Netzteil...?
> Selbst bei den völlig übertriebenen Angaben bei Bequiet.de kommt man bei einer Gtx 780 mit euren Angaben auf ein L8 530 Watt


 
Die Frage sollte eher lauten: Warum wird (nur) ein L8 verbaut?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wenn ein System unter 3D Mark mit 270 Watt angegeben wird, warum verbaut man dann ein 630 Watt L8 Netzteil...?
> Selbst bei den völlig übertriebenen Angaben bei Bequiet.de kommt man bei einer Gtx 780 mit euren Angaben auf ein L8 530 Watt


 
Aus Marketing Gründen.
Leute die keine Ahnung haben würden annehmen -- wenn nur ein 400-500 Watt Netzteil verbaut ist -- dass PCGH keine Ahnung hat und den Rechner nicht kaufen.

Allerdings ist es schon recht lustig dass da nur ein Bronze Netzteil drin arbeitet.


----------



## Rail (5. November 2013)

als nächstes schreiben sie gross rauf 4x4 ghz prozi also 16ghz cpu lol ... kritisieren im heft blöde marketing sprüche u selbst baun dien kack pc für 2,2k wo nur die graka u cpu highend sind u der rest midclass geldgierige assgeier


----------



## CoreLHD (5. November 2013)

Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, aus welcher Entfernung die Lautstärke gemessen wurde, 1,2 Sonne halte ich unter Volllast für eine Referenz-Titan ziemlich optimistisch.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. November 2013)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, aus welcher Entfernung die Lautstärke gemessen wurde, 1,2 Sonne halte ich unter Volllast für eine Referenz-Titan ziemlich optimistisch.


 
Aus einem Abstand von 50 Zentimetern bei geschlossenem Gehäuse mit Messgerät zur Front ausgerichtet...


----------



## lop3000qmx (6. November 2013)

Also Leute... Mal ganz ernsthaft:
Dass die meisten hier die Ahnung haben eine gleiche und/oder bessere Konfig zu erstellen, davon bin ich überzeugt. 
Aber ihr dürft bitte nicht immer so verblendet an die Sache heran gehen... PCGH geht nicht hin, schmeißt alles schön bei Geizhals in den Warenkorb und wenn sich wer meldet, klickt man auf "bestellen".

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass bei der Führung eines Unternehmens einiges mehr dahinter hängt. Und das sollte ja wohl allen klar sein: PCGH macht es sicher aus Freude und Berufung. Aber am Ende des Monats wollen die Jungs auch mal ein Schnitzel auf dem Teller haben!
Es kann nicht sein, dass der gesamte Kostenapparat der hinter einem Verkauf steht immer vergessen wird! Man möge mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein PCGH Fanboy, aber es ist verdammt einfach immer direkt zu mosern!

Alternate muss an dem Ding verdienen, das machen die nicht umsonst. Es gibt jemanden der die Teile zusammensucht, zusammenbaut, verpackt und verschickt. Dann muss sich um die Abwicklung und die Rechnung gekümmert werden. Dafür müssen Leute BEZAHLT werden...das gibt es nicht umsonst.
Und genauso bei PCGH: Der PC muss beworben werden, Artikel dazu ins Netz gestellt, wenn was schief läuft muss man sich um die Garantie kümmern etc.
Von daher: Man kann sich gerne über den Sinn und Unsinn von einer Titan in dem PC streiten, auch über das NT und das MB...alles okay solange es sachlich bleibt. Aber immer und immer wieder schreiben die Leute: "Na das kann ich mir aber für 200€ weniger bauen" - Ja sicher! Aber ihr seid auch nicht die Zielgruppe dieses PCs und ihr müsst damit auch kein Geld verdienen. Darüber bitte eine kurze Minute "verschwenden" 

Viele Grüße!


----------

